# What Are Growling Noises All About?



## Bustergates

It's very annoying  . I got a pair of nesting pigeon doves on my balcony and every so often one of them perches high or low and starts up with these ugly annoying growling noises. And for way more than a few minutes too. While growling it seems to be hunched over a little and blowing air into its crop but what do I know. I can't say for sure if the mate is around or not either but I don't see it. I saw the fledgling trying to mooch food from the growler but that didn't seem to be on the agenda or related. Is this Lonesome Dove noises or what? The paper and poop I'm not crazy about is bad enough without all the noise. Whenever I try to chase it off, it just quickly returns and starts growling again. What's up with all this noise pollution? Thank you.

PS: If they can make diapers for doggies, why not pigeons and doves  ?


----------



## Avion

It sounds like he is calling his mate and they do make diapers for pigeons and doves.

George


----------



## Bustergates

*You mean if something happens to the mate ...*

that noise could go on forever?

By the way, if I buy the dove diapers, will you install them?

-Buster-


----------



## Avion

Not this week! 

George


----------



## Lovebirds

Buster..........I went back and read your previous posts from LAST year, so it seems your "pigeon problem" (IF that's what it is) has been going on for some time. Truth is, you probably DO have a male calling his female to the nest and if something has happened to his mate, he'll eventually find another. In any case, they apparently like the dwelling that you've provided for them, whether intentional or not and are going to continue living there unless you make them leave. 
I don't think any of us have a problem with you doing that as long as it's done humanely. If you do not want them there, let them finish raising the babies that are there now, destroy any eggs immediatley after they are laid and once the babies are gone, rearrange your patio/deck/balcony so that they are discouraged from living there. Remove any nest that they may build. Eventually they'll get the hint and move on. 
If however you do not mind them being there, then just leave them be and let them be pigeons. The noise you describe is music to our ears, but to each his own. Everyone isn't a pigeon person, and we realize that. 
It's really up to you........whether you want them there or not. We just don't want them harmed in any way.
As far as the diapers...........yes, they do make them, but as I'm sure aware, they aren't practicle for the wild pigeons. Be kinda hard to change them, you know?


----------



## Bustergates

*It's kind of a Like-Hate relationship*

Dear Lovebirds, Avion et al: It's kind of a Like-Hate relationship; I kind of like the birds but hate the poop and noise. I tried the standard remedies to no avail but the bird's attorneys say their claims to the property precede mine. Rather than doing what I could or should to get rid the problem, I'll probably just let nature take its course and hope I don't get evicted for all the poop, paper and fire hazard  . 

-Buster-


----------



## Bustergates

By the way, the mate returned and the growling did seem to stop  .

Thanks.


----------



## Lovebirds

Bustergates said:


> By the way, the mate returned and the growling did seem to stop  .
> 
> Thanks.


That's good. You should be around a loft with 20 or 30 males all calling their sweeties...........


----------



## Whitefeather

Bustergates said:


> PS: *If they can make diapers for doggies, why not pigeons and doves * ?


Actually, one of our members does make diapers for pigeons & doves.
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=27063&highlight=Pigeon+diapers

Can't see them working too well with ferals, as it would be a little hard catching them to change the diaper. But they work great for pigeon & dove pets.

Cindy


----------



## Charis

AZWhitefeather said:


> Actually, one of our members does make diapers for pigeons & doves.
> http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=27063&highlight=Pigeon+diapers
> 
> Can't see them working too well with ferals, as it would be a little hard catching them to change the diaper. But they work great for pigeon & dove pets.
> 
> Cindy


Funny image...catching a feral to diaper.


----------



## Janet

LOL Diapers. Those pictures of the pretty, pink and pocka dotted was the cutest thing I've ever seen. What a magnificant invention!!


----------



## ZeldaCA

Bustergates said:


> Dear Lovebirds, Avion et al: It's kind of a Like-Hate relationship; I kind of like the birds but hate the poop and noise. I tried the standard remedies to no avail but the bird's attorneys say their claims to the property precede mine. Rather than doing what I could or should to get rid the problem, I'll probably just let nature take its course and hope I don't get evicted for all the poop, paper and fire hazard  .
> 
> -Buster-


Fire hazard? Is the nest near something that could catch it on fire? 

Your description gave me an instant image of a miniature Weber barbeque up there and your male pigeon iin an apron with a set of tongs in his hand.


----------

